# faire en sorte que



## Welshie

To ensure that?

Help please 

*Moderator note*: multiple threads merged to create this one.  This thread is about *en sorte que*. See also
de sorte que / en sorte que
de sorte que


----------



## Aupick

Yes, or to see to it that.


----------



## Welshie

Thankyou 

Is it kinda the same as "veiller à ce que" ?


----------



## Mycall

"make sure" or "see to" or "go as far as"....


----------



## geve

litterally "to act as to" - your translation sounds good !


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

faire en sorte que quelqu'un fasse quelque chose : arrange for somebody to do something.
faire en sorte que quelque chose soit fait : arrange for something to be done


----------



## Agnès E.

Welshie said:
			
		

> Is it kinda the same as "veiller à ce que" ?


 
Oui, ce dont des synonymes (assez formels).


----------



## roger077

Coincidentally, the sentence after the one I just asked about (in the thread
*se trouve orpheline*) starts with *de sorte que*!:

"Levitt considère que l'économie est une science qui a beaucoup avancé dans
la recherche d'outils pour répondre aux questions sur les faits qui se
posent dans notre société mais qui se trouve orpheline de questions
intéressantes. *De sorte qu'*il en pose quelques-unes."

After reading this thread, I would now translate that sentence as:
*So he poses a few of them.* Correcte?


----------



## Marie-Christine

or therefore he asks some himself/ as a result, he asks some himself/ so, he asks some himself


----------



## AlistairCookie

pour pouvoir bénéficier de l’exemption de responsabilité conférée par la jurisprudence ‘‘Sony Betamax’’, il devait faire en sorte que contrairement à Napster, le nouveau logiciel de peer-to-peer ne leur donne pas la possibilité d’exercer un control sur l’activité de ses utilisateurs. C’est ainsi que sont nés les logiciel Kazaa et ses licenciés américains Grokster et Morpheus

in order to benefit from the exemption ..., it would have  __________ _? contrarily? _to napster, ...

6 years in France and I don't know "en sorte que" ... they must not speak that way at the pub


----------



## Lezert

he would have managed that, contarily to...
il se serait organisé pour que, contrairement à ...


----------



## Tresley

'En sorte que' means 'so that', 'in such a way that' or 'in such a manner that'.

'faire en sorte que' means 'to see to it that'


----------



## MmePitchounette

Bonjour à tous,
je n'arrive pas à trouver une traduction satisfaisante pour: "font en sorte que" dans la phrase suivante:

"Les propriétés de cette entreprise font en sorte que celle-ci ne saurait se financer et couvrir les coûts de production".

Merci.


----------



## RuK

The company is intrinsically unable to finance itself or cover the costs of production - font en sorte que, _create conditions such that._


----------



## MmePitchounette

Bonjour,
je n'arrive pas à trouver "le mot juste" pour traduire "fait en sorte que" dans la phrase suivante:

"L'effet d'induction fait en sorte de mélanger rapidement tout l'air situé dans la pièce."

Dans une discussion déjà existante dans ce forum, on y retrouve les traductions suivantes: "to act as to", "to see to it that", "arrange for sth to be done".......  mais aucune d'elle ne semble s'adapter à mon texte.

Auriez-vous des suggestions?


----------



## david314

I would suggest:  The effect of induction *acts to* rapidly mix...

You can probably find a better suggestion.  Let's see what the others _come up with_.


----------



## Moon Palace

"L'effet d'induction fait en sorte de mélanger rapidement tout l'air situé dans la pièce."

My two cents, but I'd like someone to confirm:
the effect of induction works out in such a way that it quickly mixes ...'
Hope it helps.


----------



## marget

Moon Palace said:


> the effect of induction works* out* in such a way that it quickly mixes ...'
> Hope it helps.


I would remove the word "out".  Otherwise, it seems good to me.


----------



## Monine

My try: The effect of induction brings about a quick mixing of ...


----------



## tilt

Speaking about someone, I would translate _il fait en sorte de/que..._ in _he manages to...
_Could it be used in such a context, too?


----------



## david314

tilt said:


> Speaking about someone, I would translate _il fait en sorte de/que..._ in _he manages to..._
> Could it be used in such a context, too?


 I believe that, indeed, one could also say: *The effect of induction manages to rapidly mix.....*


----------



## ALDHA

The expression in the following sentence stumped me: "Nous n'avons plus de temps à perdre pour faire en sorte que les peuples reprennent confiance dans l'Europe." Others give one a clue as to what "faire en sorte que" means. May I suggest another translation? "We don't have any more time to lose to ENSURE that the people regain confidence in Europe."


----------



## whiffet

"Such that..."


----------



## ray_chill_91

Hi,

Im reading a french article called 'la guerre de l'eau', and am having a little trouble understanding this sentence:

'Les principes fondamentaux de la Banque mondial et du FMI, c'est que l'augmentation de la population et les besoins agricoles feront *en sorte que* l'eau deviendra un ressource rare et que le seul moyen de la gérer
sera de la soumettre aux lois du marché.'

... that the increasing population and the agricultural needs...(?)...water to become a rare resource...

what does *'en sorte de' *mean in this sentence?


Merci!


----------



## enJoanet

"en sorte que means "in such a way that"...


----------



## viera

...will cause water to become a rare resource
...will result in water becoming a rare resource


----------



## pour_pousser_la_Méshémée

Here is the sentence:

"Certains verbes subjectifs font en sorte que l'on ne répète pas deux fois le même sujet."

I read that "en sorte que" usually means "so as to" but that sounds very awkward in an English translation of this sentence.


----------



## gillyfr

this is tricky. the best I could come up with is "work it": certain subjunctive verbs work it so the same subject is not repeated twice. hopefully that'll help you find solething more satisfactory!


----------



## mgarizona

You can probably get by with just an "allow."


----------



## SwissPete

Would the following be OK: _certain subjunctive verbs work in such a way that the same subject ..._


----------



## bh7

Certain subjunctive verbs can be used to avoid repeating ....
or, with due academic pomposity:
Certain subjunctive verbs obviate repeating the same subject twice.


----------



## SwissPete

Yes. *Faire en sorte que* could be translated as *to arrange things in such a way that* (but there may be other ways to convey the idea, perhaps depending on context).


----------



## sugarsponge

Bonsoir tout le monde,

J'ai de la difficulté avec cette phrase:

"On a *fait en sorte que* puissent obtenir le baccalauréat des étudiants dont le niveau d'inculture est ahurissant, qui ne maîtrisent ni syntaxe, ni orthographe, ni vocabulaire."

Ma tentative:

"It *has been ensured that* to be able to obtain the Baccalauréat, ..."

Je sais que cela n'a pas de sens; ce qui me confond c'est les verbes qui suivent "fait en sorte que". Je ne sais pas comment on peut traduire le temps des verbes en anglais.

Toute aide est grandement appréciée!


----------



## OLN

It has been ensured (seen to it?) that  ... were able to obtain the baccalauréat.


----------



## sugarsponge

Thank you OLN, it was definitely the syntax I was struggling with! That is much easier to translate now, and fits the context well.


----------



## elgossobosso

donc comment dire au final :

je vais faire en sorte que tu puisses jouer le tournoi de demain 


i will arrange you for doing the tomorrow's tournament ?


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

Je dirais plutôt _I'll make sure you can play...._ Après, ça peut dépendre aussi du type d'arrangement qui doit être fait. Si c'est une simple vérification (vérifier l'inscription au tournoi,...) ou si c'est tout autre chose (meurtre d'un organisateur, etc...). Quel est le contexte de la phrase ?


----------



## Weemer

Hello,

I'm trying to find a translation for "...to make the games mean something" 

Google translate suggested "...de faire en sorte que les jeux signifient quelque chose" which I find interesting but I'm not sure if this is the correct use of the phrase?

Alternative translations would also be appreciated.


----------



## Oddmania

It sounds correct, though you might want to say "...*pour *faire en sorte..." instead, depending on what comes before.

A more natural alternative would be "...pour donner un sens aux jeux".


----------



## Weemer

Oddmania said:


> It sounds correct, though you might want to say "...*pour *faire en sorte..." instead, depending on what comes before.
> 
> A more natural alternative would be "...pour donner un sens aux jeux".


Ah sorry, I should have included the full sentence. "the chance to make the games mean something" - "La chance de donner un sens aux jeux"  Is this correct? Merci pour votre réponse!


----------



## Oddmania

As in being lucky to have the opportunity to make the games meaningful?

Then yes, "la chance de pouvoir donner un sens aux jeux".


----------



## Weemer

Yes, I think so. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## david314

One might say, informally: _ I will *make sure / work it out* that you get to play in the tournament tomorrow._


----------



## Locape

Weemer said:


> "the chance to make the games mean something" - "La chance de donner un sens aux jeux"  Is this correct? Merci pour votre réponse!


Pour ma part, je trouve que 'la chance' est étrange ici, mais je n'ai pas le contexte entier. Je dirais plutôt 'l'occasion' ou 'la possibilité de donner un sens aux jeux', est-ce que ça colle aux phrases précédentes ?


----------

